# Interesting map



## Teamfixed (2 Mar 2021)

This is fascinating, particularly if you like looking up local history stuff.
In a nutshell, it allows you to place a layer of a modern satellite image over a map from a year of your choice. You can then fade the transparency of the satellite imagery up or down. Its very interesting to be be able to pinpoint exactly where old buildings etc were.
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=14&lat=51.43372&lon=0.25106&layers=11&b=1


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Mar 2021)

Teamfixed said:


> This is fascinating, particularly if you like looking up local history stuff.
> In a nutshell, it allows you to place a layer of a modern satellite image over a map from a year of your choice. You can then fade the transparency of the satellite imagery up or down. Its very interesting to be be able to pinpoint exactly where old buildings etc were.
> https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=14&lat=51.43372&lon=0.25106&layers=11&b=1


That is fantastic, thank you. I've spent far too long poring over old maps, having them all in one place with the overlay is just magnificent. The opportunities for uncovering information about things that had never occurred to me before ... the bridge that carries the A77 over the Clyde (Jamaica Street north of the river, Bridge Street south of it) appears on the 1778 map as "New Bridge". I have now discovered that it has been rebuilt twice, but with much of the original stonework preserved.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 Mar 2021)

I use that everyday at work for investigative purposes... usually the 25" series. It's superb,

Elsewhere https://www.old-maps.co.uk is also very useful if you're wanting maps from different eras


----------



## brodiej (2 Mar 2021)

Thank you - that's brilliant!


----------



## lazybloke (2 Mar 2021)

Teamfixed said:


> This is fascinating, particularly if you like looking up local history stuff.
> In a nutshell, it allows you to place a layer of a modern satellite image over a map from a year of your choice. You can then fade the transparency of the satellite imagery up or down. Its very interesting to be be able to pinpoint exactly where old buildings etc were.
> https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=14&lat=51.43372&lon=0.25106&layers=11&b=1


Just had a quick look and it ticks all the boxes for my old maps fetish : Fab.
Going back into it now. Next time I leave my screen, it'll be tomorrow.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Mar 2021)

That's neat. Reminds me of when I did application support on a digital mapping system and could blend through various maps or key elements like utilities. I used to love examining the old physical county series maps (known as graphiteques) that we kept in huge cabinets. They were great for plotting the history of a place you knew.

I'm going to lose more hours on this now, right?


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Mar 2021)

It's really amazing looking at the oldest maps in the collection. Some are very detailed (but not terribly accurate), some have a touch of the "here be dragonſ" about them, then all at once it becomes remarkably precise and scientific, to the point where you fade out the old map and it is perfectly overlaid with the modern one.


----------



## Big John (3 Mar 2021)

Superb. Many thanks for that 👍


----------



## matticus (3 Mar 2021)

It's a brilliant site!

The clever GUI isn't really what impresses me (although it is nicely done) - it's how well the layers line-up! From a tiny bit of work I did with digital mapping in about 1991, that's the bit that amazes me.


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> It's a brilliant site!
> 
> The clever GUI isn't really what impresses me (although it is nicely done) - it's how well the layers line-up! From a tiny bit of work I did with digital mapping in about 1991, that's the bit that amazes me.


Yeah, we do a lot with maps at work - mostly modern stuff and the various layers are often available for download. They tend to be well matched up.

But we had to match some old stuff last year. The maps we were given had been photographed while stuck on a wall. My colleague had the job of geo-referencing the scans to match the real world. It's not easy!


----------



## matticus (3 Mar 2021)

I suppose it's a bit easier if you stick to the UK; in my first job I had to digitise some russian oil-field maps, printed using gawd-knows what projection!

( I guess someone had to do some semi-manual work with the really old stuff to make it all work.)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Mar 2021)

I've used it for quite a while, it's a great tool for research


----------

